

Show HN: I made an app for converting an animated gif to a flipbook - ejs
http://gifprint.com/

======
MicahWedemeyer
Brian Culler says: it doesn't really convert a gif to a flip book. it converts
a gif to a PDF.

TL;DR - Crap. Move on.

~~~
brianculler
I did indeed say that, and I approve of this comment. ejs should charge $5
paypal and print out the book and mail it to the person. BOOM STARTUP

